# Probleme candy bar



## mc-ready (27 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour , quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer comment fonctionne candybar?
Au moins les fonctions principales...
Je cherche, je cherche mais franchement , je rame...


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Octobre 2003)

Il sert à remplacer les icônes du systèmes par celles que tu veux.
Tu fais glisser une icône vers la case que tu veux et un fois que tu as changé tout ce qu'il te faut, tu clique sur Apply icons en bas à droite :





Les icônes modifiées sont listées dans Candybar : Barre d'outils du finder, dossiers du finder, icônes de corbeille et du Finder dans le Dock, icônes des supports de stockage (disque internes / externes / amovibles), icônes de réseaux, d'extraits et d'adresses (http, afp).


----------

